# Help deutz allis 6265 clutch issue



## washnock (Dec 11, 2013)

I recently purchased a 4wd deutz for use on my farm to bush hog, haul hay etc. 
The tractor was used by the prior owners brother in law who didn't care to repair it. Everything that ever broke remained that way until it just wouldn't drive anymore. But I have to say the engine runs near perfect.

The most pressing issue is the clutch:

There is no resistance on the petal. It can be pressed with my pinky. The clutch seems to be stuck to the flywheel. I have seen this before on various tractors and each time hooking up the bush hog and revving up and down or putting a broken pto shaft on it with resistance has popped it free. I don't a think that will work here because the pto clutch is separate. I'm told there is an inspection cover but what can I do with that? See a stuck clutch? Is there a procedure I should follow before throwing in the towel and having the tractor split? The mechanic says even if I can get the clutch free, it will still need to be split but I don't see why and remain unsure though I know the mechanic knows more than I.

I have another question. The tractor has a lever on the dash where shuttle shift usually is but I can put it in gear and when I pull back on the lever, the tractor will drive slowly forward in 1-3rd gears or reverse. But they all seem slow to me. Nothing happens when shifting the lever forward. What is this lever used for and what is it supposed to do? 

I plan on ordering the manuals. I think there is a 137 page clutch only manual and a service/shop manual. But I am still wondering what the lever does and I'm condused about the clutch (and won't likely find answers about clutch in manual) though I'm sure the service/shop manual will explain the levers operation. Any help guys?


----------



## jw722866 (14 d ago)

Were is the slave cylinders located on a deutz agrotron 6.15s and how many is there


----------

